# [Hyper-V] hn0 error message



## nedry (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello, I keep getting the following error message:

```
hn0: unknown status 1073872902 recieved.
```
Any ideas what this means?
Thanks
Nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## nedry (Jul 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


Sorry, new to this site and FreeBSD 11 beta 1.

I am running FreeBSD AMD64 11-BETA1 on Hyper-V on Windows 2012R2. 10 GB RAM 1 virtual NIC, on the console I keep getting the following error:

```
hn0: unknown status 1073872902 received.
```
I am interested in finding out what this error means.
thanks
nedry


----------

